# leichte, dicke 20" Reifen gesucht



## Airborne (22. Juli 2006)

Hey!

Ich dachte ich frage mal die wo sich damit auskennen:

Ich suche 20" Reifen

- 2,5" breit
- leicht
- wenig profiliert

sind für einen Kinderanhänger  und sollten möglichst eine gute Eigendämpfung haben. Die Big Apple 2.35" von Schwalbe sind ja bekannt.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?? Gibts dickere Alternativen?


----------



## man1ac (22. Juli 2006)

wenn die big apple dafür bekannt sind warum nimmst dann nicht die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. Juli 2006)

bei 2,5 wirst du im BMX Forum wenig finden der dickste Reifen den ich kenne ist der von Fly der ist glaub ich 2,2

Ich würds vielleicht im Trialforum probieren die HR Reifen von denen sind meistens 2,5 aber kaum wenig profiliert und sher schwer

Außerdem sind BMX Reifen so konstuiert dass sie erst bei hohem Druck optimal rollen und auf der Felge sitzen. Wenn man versucht nen ASM bei weniger als 4 Bar zu fahren wird man feststellen dass es kaum geht (zumindest bei mir nicht) BMX Reifen sind Hochdruckreifen die mit mindestens 5 teilweise bis zu 7 Bar aufgepumt werden. Also absolut nicht nutzbar als Kinderanhänderreifen

Der Schwalbe ist doch optimal. Was Besseres kenn ich auch nicht.


----------



## Airborne (22. Juli 2006)

von Braxxo gibts wohl noch was passendes in 2.5"  - habe ich mitlerweile rausfinden können. Nur wo bekomme ich sowas?

@ man1ac
naja, muß ja nicht das beste sein. Sind halt nur relativ bekannt die Schwalbe Schlappen. Das Optimum müssen sie deswegen noch lange nicht sein.

Torsten


----------

